# Sony dsc-hx100v Deleted Photos



## flyrod63 (Sep 11, 2011)

I just upgraded to a Sony dsc-hx100v used my existing 32gb SDHC class 10 memory card. The photos keep getting erased. They are visible on the camera for a while but when I go back later to review them they are gone. Have recovered them with a sfotware program. Is 32gb too big or is the card just bad or ?


----------

